# Tuning a 5hp Briggs and Stratton



## CaptinApple

I have a 5hp Briggs and Stratton which I installed a centrifical clutch on. It starts fine but the clutch is spinning very fast. I cant get it to idle. Does anyone know how to tune or whatever this engine. 

Model- 130212 Type- 3250 01 Code- 91053107


----------



## 30yearTech

What kind of throttle control are you using on your engine?

What is the application?


----------



## CaptinApple

Its on a mini bike and im going to put a twist throttle on it.


----------



## 30yearTech

Is this the engine that was originally on your mini bike?

If not then you may need a different throttle control assembly, that will easily return to an idle position.


----------



## phillipmc

If your engine will not return to idle maybe you should try this .. http://www.briggsandstratton.com/pdf/illustrated_parts_list/100/MS8994.pdf its on page 5 on the right of the page labled as

629 part# 261137 
780 part# 224085 
587 part# 213474 

This should allow your engne to return back to idle once you work the throttle unless something is binding or you have an air leak.


----------



## CaptinApple

Yeah I have those parts, I bought them seprately and installed them.


----------



## phillipmc

Ok when you are trying to get the engine to idle is the butterfly on the carb turning all the way back and touching the idle speed adjustment screew ?


----------



## CaptinApple

what>?


----------

